# Hitch wiring plug needed



## jerjberker (Jan 25, 2005)

I sprang for the dealer installed hitch. I thought for $1200.00 it would included everything I need. Well guess again. I pick up my car and find there is no place to plug in wiring from my trailer. The wiring harness that was installed is just pluged into some plastic plate. The plate just holds a big round plug to the hitch. I ask my dealer what adapter to I need to either plug in a four way flat or a 6 way round. The dealer did not know. After they spending an hour asking around the shop, they said go to Uhaul. I go to Uhaul and they have a nice universal adapter that will plug into the large round plug I have, but the four screws don't line up to the screws on the hitch. I call back to the dealer and they said they would look into it. That was week ago and still have not heard back from them. I have not seen this part that I need in the drivers mag. I think the hitch kit should have come with this. I went to the dealer so I didn't have to deal with this type of problem. Does anyone know what part I need? Should it have been included? Please help!!!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Hitch wiring plug needed (jerjberker)*


----------



## VWRalf (Nov 11, 1999)

Did they bother checking with the parts department? And $1200 for the hitch? For that raping, I think they owe you the plug for free!
http://www.geocities.com/ralf_...e.pdf


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Hitch wiring plug needed (jerjberker)*

Your hitch install included everything back to the large 6-round plug including harness and controller. VW has no idea of what you will want to plug into the set up. I picked up an adapter to small 6-round or 4-flat for less than $15. If you had bought after market hitch, you probably would have had the same problem. 
Be aware that the first time you plug in your trailer, everything may not work properly. You may have to have your dealer re-flash the controller to get everything in synch. I had to haul the whole rig to my dealer, but all hs worked flawlessly since.
Good luck
Rick


----------



## jerjberker (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Hitch wiring plug needed (Rickanns)*

The service manager is looking into getting me what I need at no cost. Thanks for the info on ordering after market part. VW wants $70.00 for that part. I told them I would not give them another dollar.


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Hitch wiring plug needed (jerjberker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerjberker* »_... I pick up my car and find there is no place to plug in wiring from my trailer. The wiring harness that was installed is just pluged into some plastic plate. The plate just holds a big round plug to the hitch. 

Does the "plastic plate" look like any of the connectors in the photo Spockcat posted?


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

Part #37683 is the exact part that VW sells for $70.00. That part is only $8.00 from Waytekwire. I ordered 2 because shipping was $6.00. I told my dealer about this and the parts manager called VW distribution and bitched at them about it. He then ordered a dozen or so from Waytekwire and he handed me $20.00 and a coupon for a free oil change for my efforts.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (jrtouareg)*

But the question still remains; 
*WHY DOESN'T VWOA INCLUDE THIS $8.00 PART WITH THE HITCH THAT THEY SELL FOR $500 TO $1200?* 
What idiot at VW decided that they would start selling the hitch without the required plug? The plug used to be included. I have it on my 2004 which had a port installed hitch (which I have never used). So someone at VW or VWOA made a conscious decision to no longer supply this part. The only thing this does is insult and infuriate their customers even further. 
With the amount of bad publicity that VW has gotten on this forum and Club Touareg about this issue, the person who made this decision should be fired.


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat,
I think they are "supposed" to. When my dealer installed and wired my trailering module it included all of the parts shown above in the "convenient kit assembly." I think JR's dealer either intentionally tried to screw him by charging for it and not ordering/installing it, or (they are so ignorant that) they didn't know or forgot to order and install the wiring and connector kit. To me it sounds like the latter. When I talked with my dealer about many hitch/trailering issues they did not seem to have much knowledge. In fact, I educated the senior advisor on several issues. Good thing though, he's a really nice guy.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Evil Treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evil Treg* »_Spockcat,
I think they are "supposed" to. When my dealer installed and wired my trailering module it included all of the parts shown above in the "convenient kit assembly." I think JR's dealer either intentionally tried to screw him by charging for it and not ordering/installing it, or (they are so ignorant that) they didn't know or forgot to order and install the wiring and connector kit. To me it sounds like the latter. When I talked with my dealer about many hitch/trailering issues they did not seem to have much knowledge. In fact, I educated the senior advisor on several issues. Good thing though, he's a really nice guy.

Unfortunately, you are wrong. Check out the statement on this page of DriverGear. 

_Quote, originally posted by *DriverGear* »_*Connectors*, ball mount, and ball are all sold sperately at additional cost.


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Unfortunately I think YOU are wrong, but I don't think I have ever seen you wrong before







. Here is what DriverGear states (complete with spelling error!, CTRL V):
"Put the Touareg's towing capacity to work for you. This towing hitch comes complete with an electirical harness and control unit. ..."
The electrical harness mentioned in DriverGear is the same harness pictured in your earlier post (above) and it does include the 7 pin/way round connector/plug (it does not include the 7 round to 4 flat adapter). I know that because I saw it after I special ordered and received it - both parts came in the same box. I believe what they mean when they say no connectors included is no trailer side connectors or adapters.
I wish I could email you a shop rag to clean that egg off your face - JK (just kidding),







I'm just having fun. V10 gave me some new boldness in that other thread - but I'm not so sure that's a good thing - I'm all about the love....










_Modified by Evil Treg at 7:18 AM 6-22-2006_


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

When I replaced my 04 Treg with the new one, the parts manager himself checked out all the 06 Tregs on the lot that came with the "port installed" hitch and none of them had the plug. He even opened up the boxes of three hitches he had recently ordered and none of them had the plug. He said that last years hitches came with the plug. That is when he started looking in to it and was informed by parts distribution that they no longer came with it because other countries required different plugs so thay made it an option. He told the guy he full of sh** and apologized to me that I had to find out where to buy it. He was really infuriated that it only costs $8.00 and VW charges him $54.00. Like I said in my earlier post, he ordered a dozen or so from Waytek and credited me for a free oil change for my troubles.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

Let me also add that he charged me $500.00 for the hitch because that is what the window sticker shows on the Tregs with hitches cost and they installed it for $225.00(3hrs @ $75.00/hr). Total cost = $725.00. Of the $1200.00, what was the parts/labor breakdown? BTW, they kept the draw bar and ball because I already had one from my 04. So the $500 does not include the draw bar and ball. Cost on these is close to $200.00. So the hitch should not have cost you any more than $700.00. $500.00 seems high for labor. Not trying to rub it in, just making sure it all adds up. If you're a regular customer, they should even give you a "package" discount.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Evil Treg)*

ET,
This isn't the first person to complain about not getting this silly little (but extremely important) connector. That they mention a connector as being one of the things that is not supplied, which connector do you think that is? 
Perhaps you have never visited Club Touareg but there are probably a half a dozen people who have complained about this connector. Frankly, I am not the person who found the Waytek connector. It might have been gaijin on CT that found it. 
Here is the first time this missing connector was ever discussed.


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (spockcat)*

SC,
OK, I'm sorry, I was just having a little good spirited fun. All I can say is when I ordered the harness kit from my local VW dealer (7L0-055-204-U, INST. KIT, List $344.54!!!) exactly 4 weeks ago, it came with the harness AND the socket connector. Honest, I saw it with my own eyes AND I installed the socket connector myself. I must add that the service rep did mention another connector or adapter, I don't quite remember his exact words, for around $100 (maybe 80?) that I did NOT order. I thought it might have been a four flat adapter, of which I have several. Anyway, my assumption at this point is that there are several different options in which to order these parts and the parts/service guys may not have the knowledge or experience to know what "kit" comes with what, and the information detail is not clear. Can we all say "Communication Breakdown" and maybe a little lack of training. Seems that some of these VW USA employees are getting a little On the Job Training at our expense.
Additionally, for the total cost breakdown, I would assume, and expect, that the $1200 hitch install quote, which is what I was quoted also, would include these parts (that I bought separate and had the dealer install):
Trailer computer module, LP $257.97
Wiring harness (AND connector/socket - it better for this price!), LP $344.54
(The descriptions are my words, not the dealers)
That's a total of, hmmm let me see if I can figure this out, 7 and 4 is 11, carry the 1.... oh damn, let me grab my calculator ..., $602.51.
So, I'm a bit confused, I have no idea how they can install a hitch, complete, for $500, as stated in the On-line "Build your VW"? (Please don't answer, I really don't care.) Maybe a package deal...? I'm going to chalk it up for another Communication Breakdown ...
Carry on.







Whew...


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

The online "Build your VW" $500.00 pricing is for the port installed hitch, which means it is already on the vehicle when it gets to the dealer. It does not include the draw bar, ball and the stupid little connector everyone is complaining about. That is why the draw bar and ball are now listed with separate pricing ($172.00) from VW parts. Now, if you buy the hitch from the dealer, it will come with the draw bar and ball, but not the connector. List price for this is $697.00 plus the labor to install it. It should be about a 3 hr. job. Then just order the connector from Waytek for $8.00 and be done with it. It takes maybe 5 minutes to install with a philips screwdriver. it took me longer to post this reply.


----------



## viking-777 (Jul 2, 2006)

Hoppy Part Number 40955, $25.00 Advanced Auto Parts will convert the VW pin out to a COMBO 4 pin straight (I need for jet ski towing) and 7 pin round RV standard, plug and play....only catch I have seen is that had to buy longer screws to mount to frame, and screw holes don't all line up....one screw in there good is doing the job just fine....better than the $75.00 alternative....
http://shop.easternmarine.com/...yID=0


----------



## Martin Weber (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (viking-777)*

I don't know if this is relevant anymore but I just bought the 7 pin connector (7L0 055 305 UA) from the dealer and it looks like the price has dropped as I paid just over $30 for it.


----------



## '99jettatdi (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (Martin Weber)*

The OEM plug is made by Pollak (part # 11-893) it's available at most RV shops for $12-$15
http://www.greggdistributors.ca/catalogue.htm pg R35
It is also available from Bargman.
I used a Hopkins 40955, it has both the 7 pin and 4 pin connectors (paid $29)
http://www.greggdistributors.ca/catalogue.htm pg Q138


_Modified by '99jettatdi at 8:49 PM 5-16-2008_


----------



## Martin Weber (Dec 21, 2001)

I always forget to check greggs. I checked Princess Auto but they didn't have anything. Thanks for the info, I'll have to keep that in mind for next time.


----------

